# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Мой опыт с блокировкой Windows, при появлении окна о посылке СМС

## Yury_D

История: Пару дней назад Windows неожиданно заблокировался и появившееся окно закрывало весь экран и требовало отослать СМС. 
Скажу прямо, я  даже не начинающий программист, просто интересующийся пользователь. По этой теме было прочитано много статей и методов решения. Ничего не помогло. Safe mode запускал эту зловредную СМС заставку, командная строка не работала, другие манипуляции не помогли.
Я сделал следующее:
Установил еще одну оболочку Windows поверх старой, получилось таким образом, что при загрузке комп спрашивают "какую версию Win загрузить?"
Я выбираю эту вновь установленную версию, а там блокирующего окна нет (если выбираю старую версию загрузки, то блокирующее окно появляется). 
В принципе компьютер готов к работе. Я устанавливаю антивирусники и прочие (Dr.Web, AVZ с новыми базами, ZoneAlarm и др.) Сканю самым тщательным образом все диски. Результат нулевой, ни одного вируса и ни одного трояна!!! (???). 
Остается одно, стереть диск там где эта гадость затаилась. Естественно я первым делом сохраняю всю нужную мне информацию в других секторах диска, а что не влезло - просто копирую на DVD. 
После этого форматирую часть диска где был установлен Windows и переустанавливаю его уже на абсолютно пустое место.
Как результат - работающий компьютер, сохраненная информация и вечер потерянного времени. 
Я понимаю что способ не идеален, а возможно и плох, но я решил проблему так, может и еще кому сгодится.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Torvic99

Ну перестановка винды с форматированием винта это радикальный метод лечения вирусов, но иногда и это может не сработать.

----------


## Rampant

Такая же ситуация, но решение в пару мин., выдёргиваем сетевой кабель, заходим в безопасный режим, сканируем AVP Tools, проблема решилась)

----------


## light59

> Такая же ситуация, но решение в пару мин., выдёргиваем сетевой кабель, заходим в безопасный режим, сканируем AVP Tools, проблема решилась)


В безопасном тоже бывает блокировка... Достаточно заглянуть в раздел "Помогите".

----------


## Rampant

> выдёргиваем сетевой кабель


Это решило проблему блокировки, и я рассказал частный случай.

----------


## Rene-gad

> но иногда и это может не сработать.


Как Вас понимать? При каких обстоятельствах установленная в чистый раздел система содержит бэкдоры и руткиты?
ПС: Случай с препарированным установчнум диском не рассматриваем.

----------


## podjig

Вчера на одной сашине выплыла такая дрянь.ю сегодня ещё на двух... А потом перестало это окошко проявляться.
Вчера ползал по форумам, и по цепочке событий от разных пострадавших похоже на очередную версию Net-Worm.Win32.Kido
Сильно уж симптомы совпадают.

----------


## Torvic99

> Как Вас понимать? При каких обстоятельствах установленная в чистый раздел система содержит бэкдоры и руткиты?
> ПС: Случай с препарированным установчнум диском не рассматриваем.


 Ну я имел в виду что их можно нахватать сразу же после установки, особенно если заражение было файловым вирусом и винт разбит на несколько разделов, а драйвера лежат например на диске "D".

----------


## Rene-gad

> Ну я имел в виду что их можно нахватать сразу же после установки


ага, значит все таки *после установки*  :Cheesy:

----------


## Rampant

2Rene-gad, ну бутовым руткитом, в лёгкую)

----------


## Rene-gad

> ну бутовым руткитом, в лёгкую)


Да конечно, в принципе можно и на грабли 3 раза подряд наступить (см. фильм Невезучие с Пьером Ришаром  :Wink:  )

----------


## romar99

> История: Пару дней назад Windows неожиданно заблокировался и появившееся окно закрывало весь экран и требовало отослать СМС.


Это лечиться не сильно сложно. Грузите с диска ERD Commander. В папке С:\Document and Settings\Lacal Service удаляете файл blocker.exe. В реестре в ветке HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon находите ключ Userinit, в нем оставляете только - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe Все остальное что там есть удаляете. Загружаетесь и начинаете лечить комп от вирусов.  :Smiley:

----------


## Yury_D

> Это лечиться не сильно сложно. Грузите с диска ERD Commander. В папке С:\Document and Settings\Lacal Service удаляете файл blocker.exe. В реестре в ветке HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon находите ключ Userinit, в нем оставляете только - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe Все остальное что там есть удаляете. Загружаетесь и начинаете лечить комп от вирусов.


Возможно в каком то частном случае это и можно будет сделать, но в моем случае я не смог зайти в С:\Document and Settings\... и в реестр. А вирусов и троянов не найдено было ни одного. ВОт так...

----------


## PavelA

> Это лечиться не сильно сложно. Грузите с диска ERD Commander. В папке С:\Document and Settings\Lacal Service удаляете файл blocker.exe. В реестре в ветке HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon находите ключ Userinit, в нем оставляете только - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe Все остальное что там есть удаляете. Загружаетесь и начинаете лечить комп от вирусов.


ВСЕМ СОВЕТЧИКАМ!!! То, что Вы хотите помочь, это хорошо. Но....
1. Директории надо писать верно.
2. Пользователь может и не знать что такое редактор реестра и как с ним работать.
3. Малваре в этих случаях бывает разное.

А вылечить компьютер можно обратившись в раздел "Помогите!".
Там мы, участники проекта, постараемся расшифровать все действия пользователя в этой не простой ситуации.

----------

